# can anybody help with these wegies



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

can somebody help.
the breeder is my two kittens (troy and torre) is urgently looking for a new loving home for two wegies.
unfortunately due to a double bereavement these two lovely cats have been left without a mum and dad.
casper is a blue and white aged 4 years old
eboni is black with a small amount of white aged 3 1/2years old
they must go together preferably without other cats, or not too many other cats would be considered.
if anyone would be interested please look on kajulaz.com website under the kitten section. her phone no is 01205 760423. (lincolnshire)
apparently casper is particularly effected by this very unfortunate incident and isnt eating.
thanks for looking
jenny


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

bless them hope something can be sorted for them quickly. Sadly I think I would have too many cats for them and I don't think Kyrre would be at all happy anyway.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

try

NORWEGIAN FOREST CAT CLUB - Welfare Section 
Rehoming of needy Norwegian Forest Cats UK wide, and help to owners who have fallen on hard times.
Tel: 01268 551082
Email: [email protected]
Website: Homepage of the Norwegian Forest Cat Club UK

They may have some people on their waiting list looking for some like these


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thank you kj. i know the breeder is a member of nfcc already.
its just that i said i would put a few words on here in the hope that someone might come forward and help.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> thank you kj. i know the breeder is a member of nfcc already.
> its just that i said i would put a few words on here in the hope that someone might come forward and help.


Hi Jenny  Has the breeder been in touch with the NFCC welfare officer ? Usually , cats needing homes are listed on the NFCC websites welfare page and i notice there are none listed at the moment . May be worth asking her


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

valeriewhiteside said:


> Hi Jenny  Has the breeder been in touch with the NFCC welfare officer ? Usually , cats needing homes are listed on the NFCC websites welfare page and i notice there are none listed at the moment . May be worth asking her


i will ask her, val, but i know that website on the welfare section hasnt been updated in ages, or at least its still the same as when i was looking for a wegie sometime ago.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

just an update. the breeder has spoken to the nfcc and there maybe someone who is looking for two wegies, so fingers crossed


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Oooh fingers crossed for these two poor souls !! Keep me updated won't you


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

that is good news hope it works out for them


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

valeriewhiteside said:


> Oooh fingers crossed for these two poor souls !! Keep me updated won't you


will do


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

unfortunately these two babies are still looking for a loving home together


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

sorry to hear they are still looking x


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> unfortunately these two babies are still looking for a loving home together


Awwww :-( did they not pass a home check or did the couple decide they didnt want them after all ?

I really thought you'd be posting good news


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Just been looking at their pictures again ................the black girl :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

I'm in love !!!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

valeriewhiteside said:


> Awwww :-( did they not pass a home check or did the couple decide they didnt want them after all ?
> 
> I really thought you'd be posting good news


hi val
the couple they had who seemed interested had only just lost their wegie and karen the breeder said the lady just broke down when she saw them. the couple felt it was just too soon.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

valeriewhiteside said:


> Just been looking at their pictures again ................the black girl :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:
> 
> I'm in love !!!


i know what you mean. i know karen wants them to go together as they have been together for most of their life and they want a quiet home for them ie no children under a certain age, i think.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> hi val
> the couple they had who seemed interested had only just lost their wegie and karen the breeder said the lady just broke down when she saw them. the couple felt it was just too soon.


Awww  I know the feeling , i was going to adopt a wegie via the NFC cat club a few years ago , but after nuch emailing etc , i couldn't do it (i too had lost a special boy recently ) Poor lady and poor wegies


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

all i can do to help out, is put as many plugs up and hope something will come of it


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh they are both absolutely gorgeous...I would take them in a heartbeat but sounds like i probably have more cats than they would be comfortable with & a 6 year old 

Hope they find someone soon x


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

claire & the gang said:


> Oh they are both absolutely gorgeous...I would take them in a heartbeat but sounds like i probably have more cats than they would be comfortable with & a 6 year old
> 
> Hope they find someone soon x


thank you claire at least people are taking notice


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

jenny armour said:


> thank you claire at least people are taking notice


I may know someone who may be able to offer both of them a home...he is currently looking for a young adult cat as opposed to kitten. I have passed on the details.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

claire & the gang said:


> I may know someone who may be able to offer both of them a home...he is currently looking for a young adult cat as opposed to kitten. I have passed on the details.


thk u for that fingers crossed.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

still looking


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

oh no I was hoping for some good news for them x


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i am just amazed they havent been rehomed they so need a home of their own


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> i am just amazed they havent been rehomed they so need a home of their own


they're still looking ?   Poor babies !!   Have they not had any interest at all ?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Cats cats cats said:


> they're still looking ?   Poor babies !!   Have they not had any interest at all ?


hiya
i had an email from karen the breeder tonight and she said there could be someone in maidenhead and that she would be speaking to them. fingers crossed


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

great news - casper and eboni will be going to their new home next saturday. karen was very pleased with the couple who will be adopting them and will get to see where they will be living.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

fantastic news I am so pleased for them!


----------

